# Office keeps configuring itself



## aestone (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello All:

Everytime I open a office application, it starts to configure itself and then it opens. How do I stop it from doing this, it is quite frustrating!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what version of office? do you have your office disk?


----------



## aestone (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi:

It is office professional 2010 and I have the disc image not a physical disc.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

What operating system are you running ? WinXP / 7 / Vista
Are you logged in as an administrator?


----------



## aestone (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi: 

I am running windows 7 and I am running the installation as an administrator.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Have you tried repairing it? Go to programs and features and right click on Office 2010, select change and then repair.


----------



## aestone (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi:

Below is a copy of the specifications


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

You can try this:

1. Depending on your version browse to:
32bit/64bit version:*C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office14*
or
32Bit Version on 64bit version of Win7: *C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office14*

2. Right click on *Excel.exe* or *Winword.exe* -> *Run as Administrator* ->
Click *Yes *to Allow. (You may have to provide the Admin's password if you have a password on the Administrator's account.

3. Allow Word/Excel to configure itself.

Then close everything and try opening your Office Application as you normally would.


----------



## aestone (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi:

There is no excel.exe or winword.exe in the office directory. These files cannot be found.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That's why in post #6 I suggested to repair the installation. It has obviously become corrupt and needs to be either repaired or reinstalled. If you don't follow any suggestions then I don't know how we can be of any help.


----------



## aestone (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello:

I have repaired the installation and it still does the same thing. I have also reinstalled the program and the same thing keeps happening.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Try right clicking the office program in programs and features. Select change and then Add or Remove Features. On the next window that opens you right click on the office apps you plan on using and select Run All from My Computer (See pic below). You will need the install disk in your rom drive for this. Now all the configuration files will be there and it should not do that anymore.


----------



## aestone (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi I tried that but no go. It still reconfigures itself everytime I open outlook or any other office application. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

That should do it. I always install it on every clients and my computer and never get that message. Is it a legal copy?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

was there an office version on the computer prior to 2010 install? If so it may not have been completely removed thus causing the problem.


----------



## aestone (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi:

Yes, Office 2007 was on the computer prior to installing Office 2010. How do I remove any the other version of office without removing office 2010?


----------



## aestone (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi:

Yes, it is a legal copy


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see the following for some possible solutions

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...o/thread/f57b0878-7dea-4114-960a-6e4f4bf1a404


----------



## aestone (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello:

I have tried these and still the problem exists.


----------

